# Rod Builders



## tiburon4me (Jun 23, 2010)

I used to build rods till I got injured. I have several rare blanks left. Does anybody have interest in discussing building a few rods. I still have some supplies left, but rest I'll obtain. 

Some range from sinple freshwater blanks up to orig. real sabre 9' jig sticks. I'm quit willing to deal if I have things you need. 

Let me know if interested....it can be worth your wild.

Thanks,

Tiburon4me----Craig


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I would be more than willing to wrap them for you. If you want to shoot me an email and discuss it more you can. My email address is [email protected]. Give me a shout and let me know. Maybe we can work something out. If you want verification of my abilities call John G. at J and M tackle or talk to Brandon there. They both have seen my work and John is one of the main reasons I got into rodbuilding.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

email me. i can buy one or two of the blanks off of you. [email protected]


----------

